# Medical Billing/Coding - Certified Medical Coder



## Natasha_C (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi,

I am looking for Billing – Coding Representative position with either a Doctor’s Office or a Hospital Department  in the North Shore area of MA. 
I am also in the process of preparing for the coding exam (to become a Certified Medical Coder).

My resume is here:
NATAlLIA CORB

28 Aubin Street, Amesbury, MA  01913	Phone : (978) 388-1408	E-mail : natasha55@verizon.net 


SUMMARY

Â·	8,5 years experience as Medical Billing-Coding Associate with knowledge and extensive use of computerized billing software (ECW, MediTech, and other similar products, IDX and Medical Manager) 
Â·	Familiar with the ICD-9 CM, and CPT-HCPCS universal coding systems and medical terminology
Â·	Very good understanding and knowledge of requirement and policies of insurance plans 
Â·	Creative problem solver and negotiator with excellent organizational skills
Â·	Ability to rapidly learn and use new technologies and apply these as needed to solve business requirements 
Â·	Ability to work under pressure with well-developed interpersonal skills.


TECHNICAL KNOWLEDGE

Â·	Operating Systems - Windows Professional, XP, NT, 95/2000 and DOS. 
Â·	Billing Software – ECW, MediTech, IDX, Medical Manager
Â·	Applications - Microsoft Office products (Word, Excel, Access and Outlook), Crystal Reports 8, Seagate Info 7, SQL Plus, HTML, Turbo-Basic, Fortran
Â·	EMDEON & NEHEN - Online System.  

EXPERIENCE

1/2007- 4/2013 – Women’s Health Care of Anna Jaques Hospital

	             Billing-Coding  Representative 

Â·	Reviewing Service Documentation: this includes delivery summaries and delivery notes, operative reports, pathology reports and progress notes; assigning corresponding codes to all diagnoses or services performed by physicians in hospital and preparing the appropriate claims. 
Â·	Creating Claims and reviewing the accuracy of medical codes to all diagnoses and procedures assigned by physicians for services performed in medical office, and following up on charges with questions
Â·	Managing Denied Claims that includes: reviewing the related documentation and working with Provider to make a decision on how to get a claim paid (better coding, letter) and provide additional information requested by insurance plan including letter from Provider, progress note, etc.
Â·	Managing of Obstetrical Patients changing insurance plans that includes: checking eligibility of both insurance plans; billing of antepartum care to the previous plan; watching for closing of pregnancies when patient has 4-6 weeks postpartum visit.
Â·	Collecting and posting payments from patients on patient’s account
Â·	Managing Referrals and Authorizations
Â·	Verifying Benefits and Eligibility and updating patient’s insurance information
Â·	Taking phone calls from staff and patients with billing concerns and questions

2/2005 – 12/2006 -PFS Lahey Clinic Hospital - Burlington, MA

Commercial Patient Account Representative

Â·	Balance filing to primary and secondary daily insurance claims (HCFA-1500 and UB92) 
Â·	Electronic claims transmission to HP, TUFTS Plan and Medicaid
Â·	Work with rejection claims
Â·	Claims Checks
Â·	Posting Payments and Adjustments
Â·	Prepare the daily and monthly filling and late charges reports in Excel spreadsheet for upper management
Â·	Mail processing and update patient’s insurance information  
Â·	Extensively use phone contacts and Internet to find information on patient’s eligibility of insurance and check claims status








10/2004 – 2/2005 - Anna Jaques Hospital – Newburyport, MA

	   Volunteer with Account Patient Department

Â·	Work with Primary and Secondary Commercial Insurance Claims
Â·	3rd party follow-up activities, Claim Submissions
Â·	Review / Appeal process for outstanding Claims, Credits / Refunds

01/2002 – 04/2004 Mass Bay College and Millennium Training Institute

				Student

08/2000 -08/2001 Commerce –TV Inc. - Braintree, MA 

	    Software Engineer/Crystal Reports Writer

Â·	Analyzed, designed, developed and implemented production reports; enhanced and maintained existing report repository based on several business application databases
Â·	Coordinated work with end users to define reporting requirements and parameters
Â·	Provided business status reports for upper level management and key users
Â·	Created formulas for calculating, concatenating and extracting information from database fields 
Â·	Selected types and created charts / graphs for analysis reports
Â·	Extensively used SQL to provide ad-hoc reports 
Â·	
1992-2000 Federal Bureau of Engineering “TITAN” - Volgograd, Russia

  Group Manager /Analyst/ Programmer

Â·	Created and developed mathematical programs and modules, quarterly business plans, tracked and reported status of progress and deliverables, implemented user interface for data entry and designed test systems
Â·	Prepared all supporting documentation, including user documentation
Â·	Preparation of financial and operational status reports


EDUCATION

Obstetrical and Gynecological coding training course –Washington, DC
Medical Billing & Coding - Millennium Training Institute, Woburn MA
Medical Terminology, Medical Procedures I & II – Massachusetts Bay Community College, Framingham MA
BS in Math/Computer Support – University, Volgograd, Russia
MS in Mechanical Engineering (Mechanism Building Technology)   – University, Volgograd, Russia

       US  CITIZEN



Thank you.

Sincerely,
Natalia


----------

